
Spin is raising a $125M security token offering - FlyingCocoon
https://www.axios.com/scooter-startup-spin-1530269856-4cc06fb9-f47f-451d-8675-cb5a4723d068.html
======
FlyingCocoon
Interesting trend of offering explicit securities (i.e., not utilities) and
backed by real assets (in this case, Spin itself).

